# نهاية مدمن التشات .. قصته من البداية وحتى النهاية !



## ارووجة (8 يونيو 2007)

*هذا مدمن تشات .. هذه بدايته .. ولكن كيف هي نهايته .. تابعوا من البداية حتى النهاية كيف كان وكيف اصبح .. كيف شعر وكيف يشعر .. مسكين .. بس هل من عبرة ؟*


----------



## فادية (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: نهاية مدمن التشات .. قصته من البداية وحتى النهاية !*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة يا اروووجه 
ميرسي يا عسل


----------



## ارووجة (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: نهاية مدمن التشات .. قصته من البداية وحتى النهاية !*

*ميرسي ليكي انتي يائشطة ^_**


----------



## romyo (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: نهاية مدمن التشات .. قصته من البداية وحتى النهاية !*

هههههههههههههههههههه

تحفه .. عسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسل ... جااااااامده

​


----------



## ارووجة (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: نهاية مدمن التشات .. قصته من البداية وحتى النهاية !*

*ميرسي ليك ياغالي ^_^*


----------



## MARINSE (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: نهاية مدمن التشات .. قصته من البداية وحتى النهاية !*

هههههههههههه حلوة


----------



## tina_tina (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: نهاية مدمن التشات .. قصته من البداية وحتى النهاية !*

علشان يحرم
هههههههههههههه
حلوة
ميرسى


----------



## Ramzi (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: نهاية مدمن التشات .. قصته من البداية وحتى النهاية !*

نهاية رجل شجاع


----------



## emy (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: نهاية مدمن التشات .. قصته من البداية وحتى النهاية !*

_هههههههههههههههه_
_حلوه اووى يا جميل _​


----------



## Tabitha (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: نهاية مدمن التشات .. قصته من البداية وحتى النهاية !*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوة اوي يا ارووجة

ان مش عارفة انتوا بتجيبوا الحاجات دي منين !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: نهاية مدمن التشات .. قصته من البداية وحتى النهاية !*

ههههههههههههههه

حلوة حلوة​


----------



## basboosa (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: نهاية مدمن التشات .. قصته من البداية وحتى*

_اكيد هينتحر فى الاخر_


----------



## candy shop (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: نهاية مدمن التشات .. قصته من البداية وحتى*

جميله يا اروجه 
ههههههههه

ظهرتى اخيرا بعد اللى عملتيه فيا

ماشى عملتيها وخلعتى

اوكى مردودالك يا قمر

انا بس عايزاكى تعملى الكرسى دا مع كوبتك
علشان اخلص منه شويه

وشكرااا يا قمر​


----------



## Coptic Man (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: نهاية مدمن التشات .. قصته من البداية وحتى*

ههههههههههههههههه

لاء عسل فعلا

بالذات الصورة اللي مندهش فيها انه طلع شاب تفطس من الضحك

شكرا يا ارووجة​


----------



## shadymokhles (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: نهاية مدمن التشات .. قصته من البداية وحتى*

ههههههههههههههه

جميله اوى ياارووجه بجد وبتحصل كتير مش مع دا بس انه يطلع ولد فى الاخر


ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## twety (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: نهاية مدمن التشات .. قصته من البداية وحتى*

*يستااااااااااااااااااااهل*

*ههههههههههههههههههه*

*جميله موووووووت ياقمر*


----------



## ارووجة (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: نهاية مدمن التشات .. قصته من البداية وحتى*

ميرسي  ليكم ياغاليين ^_^


----------



## lovebjw (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: نهاية مدمن التشات .. قصته من البداية وحتى النهاية !*

هههههههههههههههههه
حلوة يا راووجة تسلم ايديكى


----------



## سنايبر (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: نهاية مدمن التشات .. قصته من البداية وحتى النهاية !*

*هههههههههههههههه
ربنا بقي معاه عند الدكتور ​*


----------

